# NGD: Ibanez Premium RG7



## simonXsludge (Sep 20, 2011)

Just had DHL deliver something to my doorstep!

(Camphone) photo love story:

Such a huge box, but for a reason...






Two (!) RG827 Premiums waiting for me and the other guitarist in my band...





Here we go!















It's hard to capture, but the top (veneer) looks amazing and has a beautiful figure!





Rounded fretends... nice touch!





Headstock binding.





While the neck has a satin finish, the headstock comes with a clearcoat. Hard to capture, but I guess this works.










The twins...





Mine with its big Prestige brother.





First impressions:

The guitar comes in a semi-hardcase. It seems solid enough for occasional weekend gigs and storage, but I'm not sure if it would last long on tour. Propably not.

The craftmanship on those is very good for the price. I don't think they are up on par with Prestige level Ibbys, but they are getting close and have a few fancy touches, like the body-, neck- and headstock-binding, the clearcoated back of the headstock, the rounded fret ends. Things that hopefully leave a lasting impression on the Prestige series as well.

I can't comment on the tone yet. The action is awful and I'm waiting for a DiMarzio Evolution 7 I scored on eBay the other day. As soon as it's back with a proper setup and the new pup, I will post soundclips.

Enjoy!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 20, 2011)

That is gorgeous....
I bet it'll play like a dream once it's set up.


----------



## s4tch (Sep 20, 2011)

Sure she's got the looks. Tell us about the sound when you'll have some impressions.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 20, 2011)

Not one, but 2 sweet scores! Well done mate!


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Sep 20, 2011)

Saw them on facebook a moment ago...

So jelly, they are beautiful! I wish I was endorsed


----------



## The Grief Hole (Sep 20, 2011)

Total shit. If shit meant a fucking amazingly beautiful pair of guitars that have just made me come in my pants. You lucky SOB.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 20, 2011)

Top fucking top kills me. I must have one of these.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 20, 2011)

Mmmmmm. So much GAS!!!!! Congrats, duder!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 20, 2011)

you know the line


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 20, 2011)

how does the neck profile of the premium differ from you 1527?


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!!! GAS!!!


----------



## AySay (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice! These look so amazing. Do they come in any other colors? Would love this in the purple shade you can get the 6s in.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 20, 2011)

AySay said:


> Nice! These look so amazing. Do they come in any other colors? Would love this in the purple shade you can get the 6s in.



Only red and solid black, unfortunately.

Fuck, imagine that red one with a maple neck.


----------



## s4tch (Sep 20, 2011)

That white 1527's not bad either.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 20, 2011)

Not one, but two. Lucky! I haven't seen a single one of those that are located anywhere in the US. Congrats!


----------



## HeadBender (Sep 20, 2011)

I do not fall for Ibanez, but the Top on those ones are really nice.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 20, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> how does the neck profile of the premium differ from you 1527?


it might be a tad beefier, but still pretty similiar. the guitar really needs a good setup, before i'm really able to say more about its playability. it feels very good in my hands, though.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 20, 2011)

I know I already posted twice in this thread, but the GAS is becoming too much. I must get one


----------



## k5beaststa (Sep 20, 2011)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 20, 2011)

Classy and very, very nice.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 20, 2011)

Not a fan of red guitars, but that is classy as fuck.


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 20, 2011)

cool man

that 1527 looks tits with the white bobbins


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 20, 2011)

Great! Happy NGD!  

The guitar sure as hell looks awesome, but playing-wise, i wonder how it is. Please update this topic once you got the new pup and proper set-up on! 


Also.... that white RG1527 looks so great. I tried to get one but it's not available on Europe so i had to go with the blue one. Damn.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn that's some thick quilt!

And it's pretty as shit. Almost looks like the grain pattern was airbrushed on there or something. Very very nice.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Sep 20, 2011)

Whoa........... Sweet Mikael Akerfeldt metal jesus thats sexy.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 20, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Damn that's some thick quilt!



It's actually just a thin veneer. The binding is just natural so it looks like it's a real cap.
Unless you meant "thick" as in "fucking awesome"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 20, 2011)

Murmel said:


> It's actually just a thin veneer. The binding is just natural so it looks like it's a real cap.
> Unless you meant "thick" as in "fucking awesome"


 
I am disappoint...


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 20, 2011)

Gorgeous man. I was wondering how long it would be until we saw a NGD post for these.


----------



## Pat_s1t (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh my fucking God I want it. Want it so bad. HNGD!


----------



## Insanity (Sep 20, 2011)

I've almost got one of these on order. Your pics gave me the comfirmation I needed.
This with white PU'ps would just be friggin awsome!


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 20, 2011)

Insanity said:


> This with white PU'ps would just be friggin awsome!


I'd actually love to put in a black/creme zebra set.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Two guitars! Nice! Now you get to pick which one you want and give the other one to your friend. They truly are cheaper versions of the J Custom line right down to the headstock clearcoat. Ive only seen that as well as the rounded frets and maple neck binding on J Custom. Congrats.


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 20, 2011)

i'm in my computer class (this is the only site thats actually worth going to cause everything is block -__________-) and i just quintched my legs together and tried not to say FUCKKKKKKKK


HOT DAMN! DAT GUITAR


----------



## eurolove (Sep 20, 2011)

congrats, you must be one of the first few people on this forum to own one of these!


----------



## xfilth (Sep 20, 2011)

You are an undercover Ibanez employee hired to fool all of us into buying these guitars by showing us these 2 beauties, which are obviously modded J customs guitars with a new decal. Right?



Right?


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 20, 2011)

Crap ass double post -_- sorry.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 20, 2011)

Isn't it an actual maple top with a figured veneer instead of a veneer with maple binding?


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do want one now!

Congrats man! Enjoy it!


----------



## Insanity (Sep 20, 2011)

shitsøn;2669434 said:


> I'd actually love to put in a black/creme zebra set.



Do it!. Do it now and tell me how it friggin plays after the set up... But now.
I'm so ready to get one of these


----------



## Goatchrist (Sep 20, 2011)

This is very GAS inducing and for that you're going to hell!!! 

Congrats!


----------



## orakle (Sep 20, 2011)

that fuckin kills


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 20, 2011)

Christfuck these are gorgeous.


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 20, 2011)

FUUUUUUUU



SO NICE


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 20, 2011)

So much win! I need one of these to accompany my Premium 6'er!


----------



## Elijah (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice score. I didn't even klnow these were available yet. Clips are a must!


----------



## littledoc (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm curious, since you have both the 1527 and the Premium, how the Edge Zero II compares to the original Edge Zero. 

Congrats though, these are great guitars for the price and I'm sure it'll sing after the pup swap.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## stevo1 (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## BrainArt (Sep 21, 2011)

littledoc said:


> I'm curious, since you have both the 1527 and the Premium, how the Edge Zero II compares to the original Edge Zero.
> 
> Congrats though, these are great guitars for the price and I'm sure it'll sing after the pup swap.



The 1527 he has doesn't have an Edge Zero, it's an Edge Pro.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 21, 2011)

Why isn't that model on the Ibanez website?

What's the deal?

Congrats!


----------



## atimoc (Sep 21, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> The 1527 he has doesn't have an Edge Zero, it's an Edge Pro.



Depends on the year, at least in Europe the first batch of the maple 1527s came with the Edge Pro, and the second with Edge Zero.


----------



## quaned (Sep 21, 2011)

Damn, those are some tasty guitars you have there!
Nice rg827  and also nice 1527, the combination of the white pickups, and the maple reminds me of a pgm :haha:

HNGD!


----------



## Syriel (Sep 21, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Why isn't that model on the Ibanez website?
> 
> What's the deal?
> 
> Congrats!



It's because Ibanez knows that if they put it on their site, too many people will start ordering it from its pure awesomeness, and would lead to a factory breakdown and massive tree massacre due to the backlog of orders it will acquire.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 21, 2011)

It most certainly looks quite cool, and I'm all for diverse finishes on mass produced instruments!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 21, 2011)

That looks every bit as nice as I had hoped it would, BUT- the glossy cear on the back of the headstock seems to come to an abrupt halt about halfway up the volute. Is that an illusion or is it so?


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 21, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Why isn't that model on the Ibanez website?
> 
> What's the deal?
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks!

So here's what I know: Those were originally supposed to come out in 2012, according to my contact at Meinl, who are their distributor over here in Germany. Surprisingly, dealers in the EU announced them for september 2011 shortly after and here they are.

Thomann lists them as a 60th Anniversary Meinl Limited Edition, for example. They are on none of the Ibanez websites yet, and also weren't listed amongst the new arrivals Ibanez announced for Europe a few weeks ago.

Could be, that they still won't be coming out until 2012 / after NAMM everywhere else outside Europe.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 21, 2011)

If they made an RGD Premium like this I would hands-down buy another one! The quality seems pretty decent on these especially for the price/features ratio.  Congrats man, looks gorgeous!


----------



## Murmel (Sep 21, 2011)

shitsøn;2670352 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So here's what I know: Those were originally supposed to come out in 2012, according to my contact at Meinl, who are their distributor over here in Germany. Surprisingly, dealers in the EU announced them for september 2011 shortly after and here they are.
> 
> ...


After I've sent my Viper 7 to PLEK, this will definitely be my next Thomann purchase


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 21, 2011)

atimoc said:


> Depends on the year, at least in Europe the first batch of the maple 1527s came with the Edge Pro, and the second with Edge Zero.



If you look at the bridge on his 1527M, you can tell that it's an Edge Pro and not an Edge Zero.


----------



## Strawberry Man (Sep 22, 2011)

I need one of these. Right. Now.


----------



## guy in latvia (Sep 22, 2011)

shit thats nice! Congrats!


----------



## atimoc (Sep 22, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> If you look at the bridge on his 1527M, you can tell that it's an Edge Pro and not an Edge Zero.



Ahh you're right, good eye.


----------



## Deadfall (Sep 22, 2011)

That is damn sexy as hell...I wants one.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 22, 2011)

atimoc said:


> Ahh you're right, good eye.



More like an obsessed with gear eye. 

But, this is SS.org, who here isn't obsessed about guitar gear? 


Anyways, if I had the means, I would so order both the red one and black from Thomann, even if it would be massive expensive. They both look so damn good.


----------



## Heineken (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh Jesus that is real pretty. I can't wait for this to become available in Canada lol.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 22, 2011)

We have something that you don't, America.

How do you feel now?


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 22, 2011)

WOW!!!! Congrats! AWESOME!!!!

Did you buy them at Thomann?

You said in terms of craftsmanship the are not quite on the level of the Prestige guitars. In what way does that show? 
I am seriously considering getting one of these, too, hence I am curious how they compare to Prestige guitars.


----------



## Deadfall (Sep 22, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> WOW!!!! Congrats! AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Did you buy them at Thomann?
> 
> ...


Yeah I was wondering how they would compare to a j-custom for that matter.Sure as hell is an attractive axe,but wouldnt want it just for wall candy.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Murmel said:


> We have something that you don't, America.
> 
> How do you feel now?



yeah, but we're still America, sooo


----------



## skeels (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow those are very nice.... Almost TOO nice...


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 23, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> WOW!!!! Congrats! AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Did you buy them at Thomann?
> 
> ...


Thanks, dude!

Nah, I didn't get them from Thomann, but directly from Meinl. Well, regarding the craftmanship... it's really good for an Indonesian crafted Ibby, my RG1527 Prestige just seems to feel cleaner and a tad more consistent in its quality.

I remember you being bugged by a tiny flaw in the finish of your RGA7 Prestige and if you're taking such a close look at those Premiums, you will find some of these type of spots as well. Nothing, that would keep me from getting an axe. Thomann offers to take the guitar back within 30 days, though... right?

I'm still waiting for the final setup until I really decide how much I like it.


----------



## Heineken (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sure if you don't like it you'll have a buyer in no time lol


----------



## Murmel (Sep 23, 2011)

stevo1 said:


> yeah, but we're still America, sooo



Jealousy was definitely not had


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 23, 2011)

shitsøn;2673429 said:


> Thanks, dude!
> 
> Nah, I didn't get them from Thomann, but directly from Meinl. Well, regarding the craftmanship... it's really good for an Indonesian crafted Ibby, my RG1527 Prestige just seems to feel cleaner and a tad more consistent in its quality.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.
Yes, I was worried about a tiny spot on my RGA then, but it's a guitar for about 1800Euro, so with a Premium I would not be bothered with tiny spots as easily.
And yes, Thomann has a 30 day return policy.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 23, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Yes, I was worried about a tiny spot on my RGA then, but it's a guitar for about 1800Euro


I hear ya!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks so hot, I'd sell my soul for one if it was japanese made with an original lo pro on it though =P


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 28, 2011)

I've got the axe back from my tech today and spent some time playing it. I've had him set it up and swop the bride PU for a DiMarzio Evolution 7. I will try and post clips tomorrow.

I didn't realize how lightweight the guitar was, before I gave it away to my tech. It weighs about a pound less than my RG1527, which makes it very comfortable to play.

One thing that is kind of fucked, though... my tech had to shim the neck to get the action as low as I like it. It was impossible to do it any other way. I've tried to lower the action by lowering the trem myself, but it was as low as it gets from the factory already and the action was still shitty. Not comfortable to play at all.

It's the same with the second RG7 Premium we've got, so I hope that's not an issue with the entire run of those. Anyhow, with the shim, setup and new pup, this is an awesome guitar.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Sep 28, 2011)

It's what my Agile wishes it could be!


----------



## nik35 (Sep 28, 2011)

How is the trem? I've always wondered how well they would hold up to abuse.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 28, 2011)

To shim the neck means to angle it?


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 29, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> To shim the neck means to angle it?


Basically, yes. This also raised it a little at the very back end of the neck in the neck pocket. Now it's all good.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 29, 2011)

shitsøn;2682637 said:


> Basically, yes. This also raised it a little at the very back end of the neck in the neck pocket. Now it's all good.



Thanks!
So they just put like a thin slightly v-shaped inlay in the neck pocket to do this?


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 29, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> So they just put like a thin slightly v-shaped inlay in the neck pocket to do this?


You can use pretty much whatever. Credit cards, if you'd want to cut yours in pieces, haha. I don't know, what my tech was using, though. Didn't ask him.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 29, 2011)

shitsøn;2682648 said:


> You can use pretty much whatever. Credit cards, if you'd want to cut yours in pieces, haha. I don't know, what may tech was using, though. Didn't ask him.



Thanks


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 29, 2011)

A buddy of mine came over with his awesome cam and I thought more and better photos of the guitar wouldn't hurt. More guitar pr0n is always good, right? There you go:















































Enjoy!


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 29, 2011)

shitsøn;2683412 said:


> A buddy of mine came over with his awesome cam and I thought more and better photos of the guitar wouldn't hurt. More guitar pr0n is always good, right?
> 
> Enjoy!



 man, thanks for adding to my GAS.....

Great pics, that thing looks gorgeous


----------



## powergroover (Sep 29, 2011)

you bought two at once 
so premiums comes in 7 strings now  and yeah this is hella classy


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 29, 2011)

one more question:

now that you have it set-up and had a PU change: how does it compare to your RG1527M?


----------



## kmanick (Sep 29, 2011)

every Ibby 7 I've ever owned (except for 1) has needed a neck shim (even my J-custom).
that's a very common thing with bolt ons I wouldn't worry about that.
How's it play now that it's set up , that's what we want to know


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 29, 2011)

I normally don't dig red guitars, but that thing is beautiful.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 29, 2011)

kmanick said:


> every Ibby 7 I've ever owned (except for 1) has needed a neck shim (even my J-custom).
> that's a very common thing with bolt ons I wouldn't worry about that.
> How's it play now that it's set up , that's what we want to know


Oh word. I never had to do that with any of my other Ibbys, so I got a bit confused. The guitar plays great now. I still have to fine tune the action a bit, I think, but it works well for me.



Santuzzo said:


> now that you have it set-up and had a PU change: how does it compare to your RG1527M?


I found out, that I prefer the sound of the DA7 set, compared to the Evo7. The D Activators are a tad tighter and clearer, especially on the lowest strings, while the Evolution can get a little muddy. The difference is anything but huge, but I think I'll swop the Evo for a D Activator soon.

The setup on my RG1527 is a hair better, but that's nothing, one couldn't work out with a bit of adjustment. Bottom line is, I love them both and the Prestige is not immensely superior. I'd recommend it!


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 30, 2011)

shitsøn;2683835 said:


> Oh word. I never had to do that with any of my other Ibbys, so I got a bit confused. The guitar plays great now. I still have to fine tune the action a bit, I think, but it works well for me.
> 
> 
> I found out, that I prefer the sound of the DA7 set, compared to the Evo7. The D Activators are a tad tighter and clearer, especially on the lowest strings, while the Evolution can get a little muddy. The difference is anything but huge, but I think I'll swop the Evo for a D Activator soon.
> ...



Thanks ! 
Sounds very good. Now I really want one


----------



## Tisca (Sep 30, 2011)

It's up on ibanez.com now.

Wondering about the quality on the hardware. Is it exactly as good/bad as what you'd expect from a 800 guitar? I'm unfamiliar with the Edge Zero II and the DiMarzio pickups. Anyone have any input on these? Quality issues I've heard here are unacceptable for a 800 IMO.

I'm mostly used to Japanese ESP level quality and looking at this model for a first 7 stringer. Haven't used a trem since my first guitar either but might be fun.

Neck Material: 5pc Maple/ Walnut
Neck Type: WIzard-7 Premium
Body: American Basswood body/ Quilted maple top
Frets: Jumbo frets
Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood
Inlay: Off-set dot inlay
Bridge: *Edge Zero II*-7 w/ZPS3Fe
NeckPU: DiMarzio® *IBZ-7N*
BridgePU: DiMarzio® *IBZ-7B*
HW Color: CK
Finishes: RDT


----------



## stretcher7 (Sep 30, 2011)

Got my hands on one today. It plays as good as a Universe. Plays WAY better than any Ibby I've ever played right out of the box. Kind of astonished actually.


----------



## Phlegethon (Oct 1, 2011)

there's one thing that I'm a bit curious about ... why would ibanez put V series pickups in their 1527 while the lower end RG927 gets the dimarzio/ibz pickups, which to the best of my knowledge are american made dimarzios that get spec'd by ibanez (ernie ball does this as well last time I was aware with some of their guitars)?

this isn't a knock on the V's by any stretch as I have a pair in my seven ... but wouldn't you want to use what would be your higher end pickups on your higher end guitars? I also might be missing information and the dimarzio/ibz pickups may have taken the duncan designed route though so if someone knew for sure then clarity on this would be appreicated


----------



## theicon2125 (Oct 1, 2011)

it's so beautiful (cries tears of joy)


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 1, 2011)

It's also up on the European site now:

Electric Guitars - RG827QMZ | Ibanez guitars

but with the different PUs and different model nr (827 as opposed to 927).

On the European site the fretboard radius says 400mm, on the US site it says 430mm ?!

I suppose the 400mm on the European site is a mistake?


----------



## GazPots (Oct 1, 2011)

If i can get one of these in the UK it will be bought.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 1, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> On the European site the fretboard radius says 400mm, on the US site it says 430mm ?!
> 
> I suppose the 400mm on the European site is a mistake?


I'd guess, it's the other way around. None of the Indonesian crafted Ibbys have a 430mm radius, that goes for the entire Premium series as well. I can't imagine this to be different with the RG927 only.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 3, 2011)

Look good, but what kind of top is that??? top, veneer? photo veneer?


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 3, 2011)

So, after having the guitar for a little while now I must say I'm enjoying it quite a lot. After the setup / neck shim and getting used to it, it plays wonderfully and just as good as my 1527. The neck profile feels very similiar, if it's not the same anyways, and the neck finish is super smooth. The guitar looks amazing and classy and feels very well crafted. That goes for the hardware and trem as well, all that stuff seems more than solid to me, no cheapo. Plus, the guitar is fairly lightweight, which I like a lot.

I wish the black model had a white binding all around the body, neck and headstock. I'd buy it in an instant. Now it's just a clone of the RG1527Z-BK and I don't see why people would have to spend more on the Prestige, when the Premium line is so close to Prestige quality. Sometimes I just don't understand the product policy of Ibanez.




SkullCrusher said:


> Look good, but what kind of top is that??? top, veneer? photo veneer?


Quilted maple veneer on basswood body, no real top. It's for the looks and does nothing to the sound really.


----------



## kmanick (Oct 3, 2011)

Well the daddys near my house has one of these on order so I will soon be able to take one for a 'test drive'.
they have a REs 6 string already in stock but the strings are so dead on it tha I have no real way to figure out how it plays.

I'm glad you're liking it, I wish they'd make the 7's in all of those other colors, that purple and trans black both look great!


----------



## trickae (Oct 3, 2011)

shitsøn;2668866 said:


> It's hard to capture, but the top (veneer) looks amazing and has a beautiful figure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope I don't repeat what anyone else has already said but just had a few comments. 

1. Congrats on the twins man - they look like awesome guitars. 

2. These 7 string models resemble the same design and build to the 2010 Jcustoms. 

Are these marketed as premium quality RG's made in Indonesia? 

The laquered headstock and natural neck, the walnut / maple neck style, the thickness of the quilt top, use of the Edge Zero, rounded fret ends and natural neck binding etc. It looks exactly like my Jcustom 7 only mine's in a Black flame top instead of a quilt + has a vine inlay. 

3. I hate to be pendatic but how does that neck feel - it looks like there's bumps behind the first 3 frets - that should be sanded down. Is your other RG premium like that? if not you should make it a point to let ibanez know so they can up the quality of the Indonesian factory. 

4. The premium line might be a method to rake up demand for Indonesian made iby's and at the same time cut cost's. Similar to high end LTD series of ESP's. Still I'm confused by the hype and the sudden shift of premium grade guitars coming out of indonesia. It would be like buying a BMW made outside of Germany for instance. You'd still get the pride of owning a BMW but at an affordable price. 

... Thinking out loud but i'd have to compare a prestige and premium guitar with my Jcustom with the exact same setup and hardwire. 

Still looks like a fine choice of guitars dude.


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 4, 2011)

Great to hear you are liking it a lot!

How is the trem in terms of tuning stability? any issues there?
Can it take heavy abuse (dive bombs etc.)without tuning issues?


----------



## TheBloodstained (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks for the GAS...

DAMN!!! Now I have to find the money for one of these! >.<


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 5, 2011)

GAS was strong and I was weak......


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd like to answer some of the remaining questions:

The trem on mine is set up pretty stiff, which I like. It functions just as good, as the Edge Zero on Prestiges, minus the few features, it doesn't come with. Generally, it should work just as good as its big brother, as far as my impressions go. I don't abuse my trems really, though.

The neck feels very similiar to the RG1527, as stated before. Bumps? It has none.


----------



## Curt (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow. Those look great! I was GAS'ing for the 6'er in purple, then I see this... jesus. O_O


----------



## trickae (Oct 5, 2011)

shitsøn;2691253 said:


> Bumps? It has none.








really? Does it feel smooth around here? Not dissing the guitar - just suprised by how similar it looks to my Jcustom that cost 3x as much. Had to be sure of the quality.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 5, 2011)

trickae said:


> really? Does it feel smooth around here? Not dissing the guitar - just suprised by how similar it looks to my Jcustom that cost 3x as much. Had to be sure of the quality.




Yep, it's all smooth. I'm sure it won't be on par with a real J Custom, but it's still crafted very well and aiming to be the cheap J Custom knockoff. I found this info on Ibanezrules.com about the Premium line:


> Ibanez introduces a new Premium line of guitars that are being built in the Jawa Timur factory in Indonesia. Before you balk at their origins, these guitars have the goods. In a joint venture, Hoshino Gaki and Fujigen have purchased a portion of this factory, sent their finest craftsman to train the employees, and several have stayed behind to oversee operations to maintain the expected high degree of quality. Premium guitars are based on J Custom quality, without the J Custom price. These guitars feature select wood, Japanese trained craftsmanship, close tolerance, neck profile like Prestige Wizard [not Wizard 2!], and Dimarzio pickups. To keep costs down they're using figured wood veneers instead of 4mm tops, so you get the high end look without the huge price tag. The new Edge Zero 2 bridge is less refined in finish than the EZ, but has the right stuff under the hood, individual knife edges pressed in the base, EZ locking studs [that I replace with Lo Pro lockers on Silver and above], the ZR-V1.1 arm holder system, and a cleaner rout behind the trem as they have removed the intonation bolt from the EZ. This trem will perform like an EZ. High end Japanese features for low end Japanese money. I have 5 on order.


----------



## trickae (Oct 5, 2011)

Thats insane. Then I would actually rate premiums over prestiges in terms of build quality. That would then make the jcustom the more expensive alternative due to its reputation. 
... 

I may get one just to try it out. Has anyone spoken to Jim (aka meestrusparkle) about this?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 7, 2011)

Did you answer my question about that gloss/matte line that seems to go straight across the volute? That's just about the only finishing issue I might have with these.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 7, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> Did you answer my question about that gloss/matte line that seems to go straight across the volute? That's just about the only finishing issue I might have with these.


Oh, no I didn't. Well, it's there, yes. Could have been done better. They just taped it straight off and put the clearcoat on it, as it seems. Doesn't bother me, though.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 7, 2011)

it is to my understanding that we were promised sound clips in the first post?


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 7, 2011)

shitsøn;2693997 said:


> Oh, no I didn't. Well, it's there, yes. Could have been done better. They just taped it straight off and put the clearcoat on it, as it seems. Doesn't bother me, though.



Don't they do the same thing for the j.customs? correct me if i'm wrong, but some of the pictures i've seen has the same thing, but after the neck volute instead of before.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 7, 2011)

stevo1 said:


> Don't they do the same thing for the j.customs? correct me if i'm wrong, but some of the pictures i've seen has the same thing, but after the neck volute instead of before.


I thought they are clearcoating it along the neck volute on J.Customs, but it's been a while since I've seen one in person.



ibanezRG1527 said:


> it is to my understanding that we were promised sound clips in the first post?


Yeah, sorry... but I wasn't satisfied with the sound of the Evo7 in it and now I'm waiting to get another D Activator7 to put in.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 8, 2011)

shitsøn;2694733 said:


> I thought they are clearcoating it along the neck volute on J.Customs, but it's been a while since I've seen one in person.
> 
> 
> Yeah, sorry... but I wasn't satisfied with the sound of the Evo7 in it and now I'm waiting to get another D Activator7 to put in.



i shall wait patiently. . . . . .


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 9, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> i shall wait patiently. . . . . .


There you go, dude:

Ibanez RG827 / DiMarzio Evolution 7 Tone Test [Warbringer - Shattered Like Glass Cover]


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 9, 2011)

shitsøn;2696938 said:


> There you go, dude:
> 
> Ibanez RG827 / DiMarzio Evolution 7 Tone Test [Warbringer - Shattered Like Glass Cover]



AWESOME !!!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice Agile


----------



## Shredenvain (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey do you guys know they have these premium 7s listed on ibanez USA website as rg927qm with the difference being dimarzio ibz7 pups and if you search the model number on American musical supply they have these in stock for 1099.99. I didn't see this posted anywhere on here and I don't know how to. Post links


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 9, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Nice Agile



i lol'd hahaha



and my god that sounds good. but your right about the EVO7. its a bit thin


----------



## Jefonyx (Oct 10, 2011)

I noticed you've got the RG927 in the US, and we have the RG827 in Europe. The differences are in the pick ups that I think, are better in the US version, point that I don't mind because I would change them anyway. The other difference is in the 430mm neck radius instead of the 400mm european version. The US version would be better for me as I like flat neck :'(


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 10, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> your right about the EVO7. its a bit thin


The recording is lacking a proper bass guitar, though. Makes it all sound much thinner, when you don't have a real bass at hand and have to pitch down a guitar to emulate it.


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 10, 2011)

Jefonyx said:


> I noticed you've got the RG927 in the US, and we have the RG827 in Europe. The differences are in the pick ups that I think, are better in the US version, point that I don't mind because I would change them anyway. The other difference is in the 430mm neck radius instead of the 400mm european version. The US version would be better for me as I like flat neck :'(



I initially thought, maybe the different radiuses are a mistake on the Ibanez website?
Why would they make the same guitar with different fretboard radiuses?
But then again, why would they make them with different PUs for the European version?
I personally would also prefer the 430mm radius (flatter fretboard).


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

shitsøn;2697740 said:


> The recording is lacking a proper bass guitar, though. Makes it all sound much thinner, when you don't have a real bass at hand and have to pitch down a guitar to emulate it.


 
I pretty much have to do that when demoing, it's not even a good pitchshifter either, some crappy Behringer pitch shifter.

But I won't knock it though, it's helped a lot in recent years for demo's.


----------



## ridner (Nov 23, 2011)

this thread gives me major Ibby Premium GAS


----------



## Kurzweiler (Feb 21, 2012)

OMG! I count the days to buy an RG827QMZ, if I die before an GAS attack 

shitsøn, now that you take some time with the guitar, can you tell if your impressions are the same as when you bought the ibanez? Behave well the Evolution7?

cheers!


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 21, 2012)

Kurzweiler said:


> shitsøn, now that you take some time with the guitar, can you tell if your impressions are the same as when you bought the ibanez? Behave well the Evolution7?


I honestly like this Premium a lot and played it more frequently lately. Playing-wise, I still prefer my RG1527, but it only takes like 10 minutes and I have adjusted to the only slightly different feel of the Premium, it's all good and comfortable anyways. The Evo7 is a good PU, but I still like the D Activators a little better, especially for such a low tuning. I didn't bother to swop it yet, though. It seems to work just fine for now.

Now that the RG1527s are discontinued, I really think that the Premium is a good alternative to it. The differences between those models aren't huge and the Premium comes with some great fretwork, which is actually better than Prestige fretwork. Both have their little advantages and disadvantages, but at the end of the day they are very similiar guitars, in terms of playablity and even quality.


----------

